# Snowblower (28"+ w/ electric chute control) purchase advice



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

I've moved to a small town about 1 1/2 hours north of Toronto, Canada, where I am expecting pretty rough winters due to lake effect snow. I have a paved driveway that is around 88'x25' in size on a flat surface and I would like to get a snowblower that is at least 28" wide (hoping for 30") for around $1500-2000 Canadian. The features that I would really like is a 'jotstick' or 'electric' type chute and I'm thinking heated handles might be a nice bonus. 3-stage would also be nice since I hear they throw snow a lot farther and handle slush well. I plan on making my kids a huge snow hill on our front lawn so shooting the snow 50' to the center of the lawn would be great. I have read about different types of chute control such as "Electric chute control and deflector control" and "4-way electric joystick chute control" and while they sound great I wonder if they are really as good as they say. I have used small 24" toro (1970's models) for 3+ years and later a MTD make 2001 28" snow blower with manual chute controls (didn't even have a remote height adjustment for the chute). The MTD was always a huge problem and broke down regularly, so not too crazy about going with a MTD again... that said... one of the models I am looking at is a Troy-bilt (which I believe is made by MTD!), the other is a Briggs and Stratton. I can't say that I have ever seen a Briggs & Stratton snow blower in use up here in Canada so perhaps they are not as common so I really haven't been able to gather much info on them... so looking for comments.

The two that are on sale this week that I am eyeing are as follows:
- Troy-Bilt Vortex 30-in 420cc 3-Stage Snowblower (from canadiantire.ca - sorry it won't let me post links yet...)
- Briggs & Stratton 305cc 29-in Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower (from Lowes Canada, lowes.ca - part # 1696563)

I have also been eyeing an Ariens from Home Depot Canada, it is smaller than I'd like and smaller CC'd engine too, and doesn't have electric chute control, but I keep reading good things about Ariens so I thought I'd mention it... I can't seem to see any of the 30" Ariens on sale at Home Depot Canada (or other Canada locations) for a decent price  I think the 30" models have heated grips... but not electric chute control from what I mention (do any Ariens have electric chute control? Or do they not because it is basically not reliable???).

Here is the Ariens at our local Home Depot Canada:
- Ariens 120V Deluxe Sno-Thro Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 28-inch Clearing Width (Home Depot Canada - homedepot.ca - Model # 92103000)

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Most folks don't have anything good to say about electric chute control. Seems to be a major source of trouble.


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Most folks don't have anything good to say about electric chute control. Seems to be a major source of trouble.


Yeah I'm guessing that'll be the general concensus. I see you have an Ariens 28 "SHO", not sure what the "SHO" is exactly, but as far as the Ariens 28 goes, the one at our local Home Depot is the non-SHO model... perhaps I'd be best to go with that? Seems to say on their spec sheet on the Ariens site that it can shoot 50', but I had read elsewhere on a review site that the lower CC engine in this model doesn't seem to throw snow all that far.

Found a video on "2014 Ariens Deluxe 28 Snow Blower 921030 with Auto-Turn Review - MovingSnow.com" on Google that I'll watch a bit later... I think this is the one that is at Home Depot...

I had a 28" wide blower before for a MUCH smaller driveway.... was thinking a 30"+ might be a better bet for this MUCH larger driveway. Maybe I'm crazy...

How's the "Auto-turn steering" on your Ariens? Read a few complaints about it... something about it being hard to drive it in a straight line. I've never used a "power turning" snow blower before so I am not too sure what to expect.

EDIT: Read on the youtube video comments that the SHO model is the newer model and has "the larger 306 cc engine and the high capacity impeller." than the non-SHO 28". Hmmm, that sounds good... shame they don't seem to sell it here at Home Depot in Canada


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

You might want to find an Ariens or Toro dealer locally that sells the full line of machines that the big box stores don't sell. All of the manual remote controls on Ariens and Toro snowblowers are very easy to use. Plus the dealers are much more knowledgeable than a big box store employee. 

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

stromr said:


> You might want to find an Ariens or Toro dealer locally that sells the full line of machines that the big box stores don't sell. All of the manual remote controls on Ariens and Toro snowblowers are very easy to use. Plus the dealers are much more knowledgeable than a big box store employee.
> 
> :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Cool thanks I just did a dealer search and was surprised to find around a dozen places in my region lol... I had no idea!

I only worry about pricing being much higher from the dealer than the big box stores.

If the SHO model is worth it I may try... guess I'll get some pricing from a few places for 28, 28 SHO, and perhaps the 30 and 30 EFI also.


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

I should ask if you guys think these 2-stage Ariens do a decent enough job of cutting through icy/shushy snow vs a 3-stage blower from competitors? And can they really throw snow just as well? Ariens spec sheet seems to say they can do a 50 or even 55ft (SHO) distance... from what I remember reading about other 3-stage blowers they had around that same distance as well.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
IMHO I think an Ariens SHO would perform better than a 3 stage blower Troybilt or B&S, and it will be a much better made, reliable and durable blower. 
I think you"ll be happy with one. But I'll let Ariens SHO owners speak for their own experiences....


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> IMHO I think an Ariens SHO would perform better than a 3 stage blower Troybilt or B&S, and it will be a much better made, reliable and durable blower.
> I think you"ll be happy with one. But I'll let Ariens SHO owners speak for their own experiences....


Looking forward to hearing from more Ariens owners  I'll try to read around on this forum and others for reviews as well.

I emailed 3 dealers for pricing. Also asked if it was possible to come by to test one out and see how the "auto turn" feature works/feels.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Without starting anything, it seems odd to me, as a member of several forums, that the vast majority of the "first post" entries on here and other forums recently refer to movingsnow dot?????? A trained investigator may wonder. If you are seriously looking for a blower I'd look at the Toro 724 Home Depot edition with the quickstick. As far as electric chute controls, I think all the bugs have been worked out by now on almost every brand and IMO. If you look across the board realistically, ALL snowblowers are the same price and ability in the consumer grade market. The money guys got in and figured out what sells. Buy what's close and serviced close.


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

Power Max 724? Snow Master 724? I see those two on home depots (Canada) site. Guessing maybe those are the Toro's you are referring to? Will research more on Monday







I will need at least a 28+ or wider also I think. 

Google and YouTube kept bringing me to that snow blower review site and videos... They didn't seem to be biased or anything. *shrug*


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The SHO models will not be offered at any of the big box stores, but rather the dealers, as you are probably already aware. That being said- I am very pleased with my SHO. It takes care of the wet stuff quite nicely and this past year when we had almost 3 feet of snow in one storm, it was up to the task. Sure, you can't go flying down the sidewalk in high gear when you get the heavy west stuff, nor should you, but I can't think of any reason not to get the machine. Yes, we have alot of loyalty on here for Ariens and Toro and Honda, the big three if you will- but the experiences from folks on here will help steer you in the right direction. The general consensus tends to be and for good reason, to avoid the big box stores, as those machines are in most cases not assembled by professionals who know your machine like the dealers do. I believed this info when I was shopping for my Ariens last year and after weeding out the closest dealer to me, (who seemed disgusted that I was even interested in an Ariens and tried very hard to shove a Toro down my throat) I drove almost 100 miles to a dealer with an awesome reputation that appreciated my business and took the time to answer all my questions and make sure I felt good about the decision. You are dang right I felt good about the decision! Yes, I had a little hiccup or two after getting the machine, but the dealer got things squared away for me in no time and while I came to find out that there was 1 thing I ended up hating about my SHO- I realized I could easily live with it. That little thing was the gas tank cap. Something I believe Ariens is addressing on the 2017+ EFI models with a re-design. But it's not a show stopper for me. Also- The chute control thing.. I've only heard complaints about the electric shoot. I can't recall anyone saying they loved the thing. So until I see posts from someone else saying otherwise, I assume that they are still troublesome. While it may be a nice creature comfort feature, I can honestly say that the crank corkscrew control on my Ariens works flawlessly and very easily. I personally don't like the idea of messing around with the little plastic joysticks that Toro has... it seems much too flimsy and fragile to me. But others on here say they have no problem with it so take that for what it's worth. Lastly- I like supporting small companies and family run businesses. Ariens is just that. Not some big corporation, but rather a family based business who takes their products and service seriously. From what I can tell, they have excellent quality control standards and I enjoy working with the customer service folks there when I need to get parts for the 10 or so Ariens machines I work on belonging to my church, not to mention my own. That means the world to me. 

Am I big on Ariens? YOU BET. I was so pleased with my experience in getting my Deluxe 28, I went ahead and studied up on their lawn equipment and ended up purchasing a new Ariens lawnmower from my dealer as well. No regrets whatsoever and I have sound peace of mind. Is it the best mower out there? Nope, but it is a mighty fine machine which I believe I got a good deal on and I have the peace of mind knowing that. 

However- Let me throw this out there- Most of the Ariens dealers will also be dealers who carry Toro products and perhaps even Honda Dealers too. Don't be afraid to compare apples to apples. Plenty of the Toro boys on here who can give you good feedback on their little red machines too.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo......the snowmaster is not a good choice for the op's location......winter calls for MO.....MO machine......a hybrid just wont make the cut when the " snow" hits the fan.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the Toro Powermax 724 I'm talking about. The quick shoot is proven. I'm not a fan of the Mexico assembly, or the claim they don't have shear pins. It's assembled in Mexico and has shear pins. ( They may call it bolts or screws, but they're in there.) However at $799 I think it's the most tested, consistent medium level blower out there. It won't compare to a 291cc-420cc machine, but it doesn't have to because it doesn't cost the same or claim to do the same things. I say this as a die hard Ariens fan.
Toro Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37779 - The Home Depot


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok thanks for the info on the Toro but I'm still guessing it won't be powerful enough for my location. I had a 2 stage 28" MTD last 8 or so years that wasn't good enough for a driveway 1/4 the size in a location with way less snow. Also I want to shoot the snow 40 to 50' or more even to the centre of my lawn to make a huge Toboggan Hill for them. I'm going to be living here the rest of my life so don't mind spending the cash now if it'll last 10+ years.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You're needing a bower to do a driveway 4 times the size of previous and in an area with more snow. You will never be moving again..................and need to shuttle the snow 50 feet to the yard for a "Toboggan Hill" with an electric or quick chute.....

I don't know what the used market is there, but clearly you want a Yamaha or Honda with MTD pricing.


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

Eh? I admit I dont know what the pricing of these higher end makes and models are just yet (I'm new at this after all, my previous two blowers were used, I've never bought new in the past) but Im pretty sure I don't want to buy a high end brand used snowblower to get to a lower end MTD price point... I am fine with spending a bit more on a brand new one. No need to steer me towards a $1000 blower when I am willing to do $1500-2000 and possibly even more


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

My friend, go for the Deluxe 28SHO then and call it good. You can rest assured you will have gotten yourself one **** of a machine and you will not be disappointed. If you want to get from the big box store, then I'd suggest the Deluxe 30. It has the same engine as the 28SHO The Deluxe 30 is every bit as good of a machine as the 28SHO but obviously a little bigger. Just make sure you go over the thing with a fine toothed comb after the big box store delivers it to you.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

H-E-double toothpicks is not a bad word.


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

Ariens Deluxe 30 is starting to appear at the local home depots around here... wasn't there last week. I think I might blow the extra $$$ on it. Appears to be an older model # though, strange...

Got pricing from some dealers also, same Deluxe 30 at home depot is $1,695 (regular price, not a sale - although it might be an older model cause it has model # 921032 listed for it...? Confusing...), but the dealers want around $2125 (Canadian, model # 921047). Dunno if they'd be willing to price match, will try after a demo of the unit.

Should mention the regular (non-SHO) 28" Deluxe is $1,497 Canadian at home depot ([older?] model # 921030) or $1715 at dealers (model # 921046)... bit price jump for the extra 2" and larger engine. Although maybe I'd like the included hand warmers on the 30" model too lol... the Deluxe 28 SHO is around $1845 from the dealers (model # 921048 , no hand warmers!).

I am a bit worried about all the negative reviews about "auto-turn". While my driveway is flat/level and paved, I have read a ton about people having to wrestle it in a straight line when there is a slight bit of resistance on either side of the blower... so if I am blowing an icy driveway or parts of my lawn or back yard and I going to have to wrestle it to keep it in a straight line? Any Ariens owners here able to speak about the auto-turn feature?


----------



## trafsta (Sep 30, 2016)

So I dropped by my local dealer yesterday (finally) and tested out an Deluxe 30 EFI. The auto-turn seemed nice, but it sure does seem to turn at even a bit of resistance... I am worried sick that it will try to turn all the time when I encounter a snow bank or anything else causing resistance on one side of the blower.

Could some more Ariens Deluxe auto-turn users comment about this feature? It is the only thing keeping me from buying an Ariens right now.

I *think* I am going to try to look into Toro too. I had an old '77 or '79 toro (a small one) for quite a while that is still working great (gave it to my parents in Toronto where they have much less snow).

Edit: What do you guys think of these Toros vs the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO/Deluxe 30?
Toro Power Max® HD 928 OHXE (38801) [local dealer price $1945 CDN {promo price}]
Toro Power Max® HD 1028 OHXE (38802) [local dealer price $2339 CDN]


----------

